# Fried Apple Pies



## whistlepig (Mar 16, 2012)

My grandmother used to make fried apple pies when I was a youngster. She fried them in a cast iron skillet. They were made in the shape of an apple turnover. No doubt she used lard or bacon grease to fry them. I sure would like to find a recipe for these if anyone has one.


----------



## big dee (Mar 16, 2012)

I would also be interested in this. This sounds really good.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 16, 2012)

Do you know how to make apple pie?   I have done them and just used pie dough, cut into circles, put a dab of premade pie filling or your favorite homemade jam in the center and fold over to make a turn over.  you may need a bit of egg yolk to hold the seam together.  BTW  use a fork to seam the turnover.

Put a couple small holes in the crust and fry in hot oil.  I believe I used l350 degree oil but 400 might be a better guess.   I remember they where incredibly simple, if you want to try it without a lot of fuss all the ingredients are available premade.

Another option is to do the same thing with left over stew meat and make meat pies.


----------



## whistlepig (Mar 16, 2012)

I think they were fried in bacon grease. I don't remember veggie oil back being around back then. I might try some fried in bacon grease. There was something in the way that they were fried that made their flavor.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 16, 2012)

Bacon grease would do it!!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 16, 2012)

I agree with Al, they are really simple 

Here is a link to an actual recipe if you want - 166 reviews and 1200 saves 

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/fried-apple-pies/


----------



## roller (Mar 21, 2012)

This is the ones I make...
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
and I do fry them in lard real lard about 1/4 in. in a castiron skillet..I cook my apples down in sugar until they are fork tender and the sugar turns to a syurp. I also make my own pastry dough..This is my 92 y/o Mom`s recipe that she made for us kids while growing up...You just can`t beat them...You can use the premade doughts and I have also done that but its not quite as good .


----------

